# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  New York City

## vristo

Vierailin äskettäin New Yorkissa ja ylipäätään Yhdysvalloissa ensikertaa. Tämä kaupunki teki lähtemättömän vaikutuksen ja etenkin sen vertaansa vailla oleva joukkoliikenne.

Etenkin New Yorkin metro, eli subway, on käsittämätömän hieno ja kattava järjestelmä, kaikesta hieman vanhanaikaisuudestaan huolimatta. Asemat ovat paikoitellen sokkeloisia ja aika meluisia sekä pelkistettyjä "luolastoja". Sen junat koostuvat edelleen erillistä vaunuista, kun muualla hankitaan tätä nykyä pitkiä, läpikuljettavia pötköjä. Kiskotus on pitkälti palakiskoa ja äänimaailma on sen mukaista. Pölkyt ovat monin paikoin tukevaa puuta. Kaarteet ja nousut ovat paikoitellen erittäin jyrkkiä ja radat kulkevat tunneleissa usein niin pinnassa että kadulla olevista tuuletusaukoista kuulee junien menevän alla. Eri vuosikymmenien junasarjat ovat käytännössä lähes samanlaisia, joitain  kehityksen yksityiskohtia lukuunottamatta (esimerkiksi sähköjärjestelmissä ja matkustajainformaatiolaitteet on tapahtunut modernisaatiota). Monin paikoin hyvinkin korkealla kulkevat korkorataosuudet ovat aivan oma lukunsa ja omasta mielestäni eräänlaista teollista taidetta. 

Vierailin myös New Yorkin liikennemuseossa (New York Transit Museum), joka on sijoitettu käytöstä poistetulle subway-asemalle (nimi on Court St.) ja sen aarteita ovat etenkin eri aikakausien metrovaunut, joita oli kaksi pitkää junallista. Ja nämä eivät ole pelkästään "ei saa koskea"-museoesineitä, vaan niillä ajetaan säännöllisesti perinneajoa (viimeksi tällä viikolla).

Ohessa muutama linkki kuviin, joita otin matkallani:

NYC Subway

New York Transit Museum

Myös New Yorkin bussiliikennettä kuvasin jonkinverran. Itse liikenteestä sen verran havaintoja, että se näytti kovin olevat ruuhkien armoilla, vaikka jonkin verran oli ihan oikeaa bussikaistaakin.

MTA Bus

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:32 ----------

Aivan oma lukunsa Nykin valtavassa metroverkossa on tämä "42nd Street Shuttle"- kahden aseman väliä liikennöivä metrolinja, joita ajetaan kolmen-neljän vaunun mittaisilla R62A-sarjan junilla. Linjalla on aina kaksi junaa, jotka kumpikin ajavat itsenäisesti omaa rataansa, päästä päähän. Junissa on kuljettaja kummassakin päässä; toinen toimii vuorollaan kuljettajana ja toinen konduktöörinä (New Yorkin metron junissa on aina konduktööri, joka hoitaa ovet ja kuulutukset). Tällä linjalla on myös New Yorkin metron ainoat täysmainosmetrojunat.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vqyehakvi7...95130.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k4apbia4xm...95138.jpg?dl=0

----------


## vristo

New Yorkin metro jakautuu kahteen eri pääsysteemiin, jotka eivät ole yhteensopivia keskenään (vaikka niissä on sama raideleveys ja virtajärjestelmä). Toisen systeemin (numerolinjat) junat ovat kapeampia profiililtaan ja vaunut ovat lyhyempiä kuin toisen (kirjainlinjat). New Yorkin nykymetrohan on joukko entisiä yksityisiä raitioteitä ja esikaupunkiratoja, jotka on aikojen saatossa nivottu yhteen, yhden brändin alle: New York Subway.

Tässä kuvassa näkyy kummankin pääsysteemiin junatyypit, "Queensboro Plaza"-asemalla, joka on kaksikerroksinen korkorata-asema ja joka on oikeaoppinen "cross-platform-interchange"-asema. Matkustajat voivat siis vaihtaa eri linjalta toiseen vain kävelemällä laiturin toiselle puolelle.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xz0znuf2th...950-1.jpg?dl=0

Ja, jottei asia olisi liian yksinkertainen, tämä leveämpi systeemi jakaantuu vielä kahteen alasysteemiin, sillä eräillä sen linjoilla on erityisen tiukkoja kaarteita. Näillä linjoilla vaunut edustavat kyllä leveämpää profiilia, mutta ne ovat lyhyempiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:49 ----------

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-...#New_York_City

----------


## samulih

Hello 2nd Ave!

----------

